
YouTube is racking up page views like crazy: 4B per day - evo_9
http://venturebeat.com/2012/01/23/youtube-daily-pageviews/
======
bilalhusain
sorry, similar thing was submitted about 3.5 hrs ago (that one was link to the
engadget article)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3500202>

